# Wondering about Hamilton c.f.fixture



## wonder woman (Apr 8, 2004)

Does anyone own a Hamilton brand c.f. light fixture? I just noticed their ad in AQUARIUM USA magazine, and I'm excited by the fact that they're located just down the street from one of my customers, so I might be able to save on shipping, were I to buy a unit. Here's what I'm considering:

Right now, I have a 100g tank (60" long x 18" wide x 24" deep) with a 48" JBJ Formosa (260 watts) over it. It's raised on legs, but the sides and the front sections of the tank don't get very much light. I noticed that Hamilton makes a 60" unit (they have retrofits also, but I don't have a canopy) with several possible wattages: 220 (4 x 55), 330 (6 x 55), 384 (4 x 96), and 440 (8 x 55). The possible tube types are: 10000k cool daylight, 8800k, or 6700k, and "super-sun-light" 10000k cool daylight, or 6750k (German). I think the 330 watts is sounding really good. I might be able to get some of the nicers reds I cna't get now. 
So, has anyone purchased one of these, or do you have any opinions?
Thanks in advance!


----------

